# Integrated TV / DVR



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I have a suggestion which I would probably not personally purchase, but which might be a really good revenue stream for TiVo.

Why not work with one or several electronics manufacturers to develop a line of TVs with integrated TiVos? Many people hate hooking up equipment, having additional boxes sitting in their living room, and having wires dangling out the back of equipment.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Because it would add to the cost of the sets somewhat, reduce set and DVR options somewhat (for the models that have built in TiVo), and you'll lose the DVR when the set goes.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

I believe that Panasonic tried this a few years back with their ShowStopper DVR, and well, you can't buy them anymore if that tells you anything.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Because it would add to the cost of the sets somewhat,


Of course it would. The same is true of any feature added equipment. Integrated TV / VCRs and TV/DVDs are quite popular, despite being considerably more expensive than standard TV sets.



classicsat said:


> reduce set and DVR options somewhat (for the models that have built in TiVo)


Which is what many consumers want.



classicsat said:


> and you'll lose the DVR when the set goes.


'Probably. That's always a problem with integrated systems.

I'm not suggesting Tivo abandon making stand alone units, nor that TV manufacturers incorporate a TiVo into every TV set. I'm merely suggesting that sets with integrated TiVos are the logical evolution to TV/VCR and TV/DVD combo systems.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

maharg18 said:


> I believe that Panasonic tried this a few years back with their ShowStopper DVR, and well, you can't buy them anymore if that tells you anything.


Not much, really. First of all, their DVR was not a TiVo, unless I am much mistaken. Secondly, a product can be just as doomed by being introduced 2 years early as 2 years late.

Combo TV/VCR and TV/DVD sets are quite popular, and if marketed properly I would think combo TV/TiVo sets might be as well. They would never take the lions's share of the DVR market, ot be sure, but that doesn't mean they could not be profitable.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Humax announced a LCD/TiVo combo back when they announced their S2 TiVo and TiVo DVD - but they never shipped it.

There are other TV/DVR combos out there, not TiVo of course, and they aren't big sellers. I don't think the market is really there for integrated products. You'd have to pick specific set sizes to go with the TiVo. One big factor is that DVRs have a shorter product life than TVs. Most people keep their TVs for many years, 5, 10, or more. But DVRs get upgraded on a faster time scale. Yes, some people keep their a long time - I know you've had one 8 years. But people change sources - cable to satellite to FiOS - and have to switch DVRs to one that is compatible. New technology comes out - SD to HD to HD with SDV, to full OCAP, etc. I bought my first TiVo in February of 2002 and I've bought six and sold three, and I'm thinking of selling a 4th since I don't use both S2s that often, no my S3 is my main unit. And when the 'S4' box TiVo is working on, with OCAP support, comes out, then I am likely to replace my S3. And I see that kind of thing a lot with TiVo owners.


----------

